# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Height of skillion roof gazebo

## TheMalteser

Hi all,
I'm doing a gazebo next to our pool.  It's about 5m in length, and with a 5 degree skillion roof.   
I was wondering what the standard heights that the pros would use for such a structure?  I'm thinking 2.4m on the lowest side, rising to about 3m on the high side (next to the pool).  Does anyone have any similar structures or experience in what an appropriate height would be? 
Cheers

----------


## Jon

The flyover roof on our deck is 2.3 to the lower edge of the beams, 2.4 to the roof and is very airy, no feeling of being enclosed or under a carport.
And the original flat roof was 2.3.
I think you are on the money at 2.4 ish  
Ttalk

----------

